
Ask HN: Whatever happened to “Offer HN”? - Mankhool
Like this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6382405
======
mtmail
There's still a couple per month, just labelled differently. MVP building,
design or logo work. Some looking specifically to help FOSS projects.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17499461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17499461)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17344419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17344419)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17497020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17497020)

~~~
Mankhool
Cool. Thanks for the insight.

------
tixocloud
Funny. Was just about to do one!

